# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  could not excute query

## nabil148911

salut tous le monde
j ai un probleme que je croyai rsolu
jutilise Myeclipse et hibernate avec une bdd oracle
le problem se pose quand jessaye d e*xcuter une simple requete 


```

```

dans le HQL editor.
sa me fai l erreur suivante


```

```

j avait le meme probleme avant avec une autre table et javait changer le nom de la table et le probleme a disparu, donc je m suis dit que le probleme est le nom de ma table,mais maintenant j ai essay de changer le nom de ma table mais sans succ
Please heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllpppppppp

----------


## nabil148911

merci pour lavalache de rponse que j ai eu mais normalment jai trouv le problem:
apres plusieur vrification, j ai trouv que le nom d un attribut de ma table qui est "comment" est reconnu comme mot propre a oracle ou hibernate, donc il fallait changer ce nom, meme pour lattribut "date".
donc il fau viter de mettre "date" ou "comment" comme nom d attribut dans vos table
 ::yaisse2::

----------

